# Music portals for composers/music software



## kikko (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi guys, I was wondering if there was some kind of websites that are focused on music composers where there is actually an active audience who listens at your works. 

I'd also like to know about some good (and free) electronic music softwares (not for writing score).

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2014)

Well Kikko, you're in luck. The *Composer Desktop Project* is exactly what you'd be looking for. Developed (in part) by UK electro-acoustic composer *Trevor Wishart*. *I'd be interested to have your feedback*.
Here are the links (plus the Wiki for very brief background) for downloading the programme(s).
a) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Composers_Desktop_Project
b) http://www.composersdesktop.com/

May I just say how much I owe to Wishart for turning on my ears to the endless sonic possibilities. Three key works need mention from me : *Anticredos* (not electroacoustic), *Red Bird* and the *Vox Series*.


----------



## kikko (Jun 19, 2014)

TalkingHead said:


> Well Kikko, you're in luck. The *Composer Desktop Project* is exactly what you'd be looking for. Developed (in part) by UK electro-acoustic composer *Trevor Wishart*. *I'd be interested to have your feedback*.
> Here are the links (plus the Wiki for very brief background) for downloading the programme(s).
> a) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Composers_Desktop_Project
> b) http://www.composersdesktop.com/
> ...


I'll check it out for sure. Right now I need to study for exams, but when I'll have some spare time I'll try it out!


----------

